# Help! Concerning spanish baroque...



## danae

Hello people! I know it's been a long time since I've communicated but no, I'm not dead, I'm alive and well and still in need of your help with programme notes. 

So, here goes: I'm looking for someone who has in his/her library Joaquin Nin's collection of spanish sonatas. It contains sonatas by Antonio Soler, Mateo Albeniz and others. If you have it, please respond. I just need 2 titles and numbers, that's all. Thanks in advance. 

I'm basically looking to correctly identify the following works:

1. Mateo Albeniz, Sonata in D (number????)
2. Carlos Seixas, Sonata in B flat (number??????)
3. Antonio Soler, Sonata in d minor (number???)
4. Cantallos, Sonata in c minor (number???)

These are all sonatas for keyboard instrument (harpsichord of course)

Thanks.


----------



## Sid James

Very good to see you back, danae (but unfortunately I don't know the answer to your question)...


----------



## danae

Hi Andre! Thanks for the warm welcome. I'll try to keep in touch more often this year.


----------



## Weston

Hey, danae! What are Joaquin Nin's collection of spanish sonatas? Is this an edition he compiled and edited, or are they transcriptions of some kind? Or a performance? I cannot find any reference to them.


----------



## danae

Hi Weston, good to hear from you.

It's a collection of scores. Out of Soler's almost 120 keyboard sonatas Joaquin Nin edited and printed 14, in a collection of spanish sonatas published in Paris in 1925. I can find the bibliographical references, the full title, the details of this publication but I CANNOT look inside, or find the contents. According to the pianist whose programme notes I'm writing, Soler's sonata in D minor is numbered (1) in this specific edition. But can't know which sonata this is! How will I identify it?


----------



## Weston

Would you recognize it if you saw the score? Has this pianist played them for you? There are several Soler D minor sonatas listed in the IMSLP library of scores by an "R" (Fr. Samuel Rubio) catalog number. If we can track them down this way, I'll bet we could then tackle the other three in your list.


----------



## danae

That's what I'm trying to avoid: I don' want to call the pianist and tell her to play the first few measures of each sonata. I'm trying to identify them myself. Of course I know about the IMSLP scores using the Rubio numbering, that's the first place I looked. However, there are at 4 sonatas in D minor so there's no way of knowing which one it is. There's only one way: I have to find out which is the first sonata in Nin's collection.

As for the other sonatas, the one by Mateo Albeniz is easy to identify, since it's supposedly the only work that is performed today. As for the sonatas by Carlos Seixas and Cantallos, the same identification problems are encountered.

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## danae

Well, there was no avoiding it. I called her, I interrupted her piano lesson and asked her to play over th phone the beginning of each sonata! She played them, I identified them, and I realized that I had just wasted the whole afternoon yesterday for something *that* simple!...

Next time, if the performer doesn't provide me with all the information I need in order to correctly identify a piece, I will not hesitate to call...


----------



## Rasa

It's their goddamned duty to make a decent programme


----------



## danae

Rasa said:


> It's their goddamned duty to make a decent programme


You're quite right. But that's not always possible. For instance, it' s unacceptable nowadays to refer to a Schubert work without its D number (from the Otto Deutsch Werkverzeichnis), and only its opus number. However, in some cases, such as this case I'm dealing with right now, a performer has to dig a little deeper in order to be correct, and most perormers don't do that. They just stick to what they know or what is easy.


----------



## Weston

I'm so glad you resolved it and dug deeper. It's worth it for the listeners. It is very frustrating to hear a performance of "Vivaldi's Concerto in C" for instance and leave it at that.


----------



## danae

Thanks Weston. It *is* part of my job though.


----------

